# 2011 Hyundai Sonata, speaker upgrade



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm planning to purchase a 2011 Sonata SE tomorrow and plan to install a soundproofing kit from sharkracing and change out the factory 6.5's in all 4 doors, i will not be adding an amp or sub at this point but want a little better sound. The old standby PG Rsd's are available for about $100 for 2 pair and i've found some Treo RSX's for about $120 for 2 pair. Anything i might be overlooking? I haven't bought any speakers in a while, just curious if there's anything out there i wouldn't see on ebay, etc.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

PIONEER PREMIER TS-D602P 6.5" COAXIAL SPEAKERS 260W NEW - eBay (item 390207111634 end time Jul-09-10 19:05:50 PDT)


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're gonna go RSD, you might as well buy the RSD sub as well for $59 with free shipping and just add it later. NEW Phoenix Gold RSd12D 12" 700W Car Sub Woofer RSd 12D: eBay Motors (item 360277594679 end time Jul-31-10 20:20:06 PDT)


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Got the car today, the factory stuff isn't terrible or i'm getting old. I'm thinking now doing a 4 channel powering components up front and a guy on the forums put some Kicker 6.5" subs in the back doors, are they are any other options for 6.5" subs?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

So far i'm looking at a ZX350.4 with QS65.2 components in the front with the Comp VT 6.5's in the back doors.


----------



## sdomes (May 28, 2010)

I haven't upgraded my Sonata yet but decided to go with Hybrid Audio Imagine for the front comps. I debated those Kicker subs for the rear doors also but was informed that they will not do anything under 40hz without distorting. 

I decided it was worth it to just plan for a small sealed sub for the trunk instead. I have the GLS so it does not have the sub in the rear. I actually checked with the dealer on how much it would be to add the sub cover for the back deck. $459. That does not include the sub.

Trying to decide now on a 8 or 10 inch sub in a .5 cu ft box or so.


----------



## sdomes (May 28, 2010)

I saw those Shark Racing cloth door panels also. If you decide to get them, please let me know what you think.

Check out http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi

I think I am going this route at least for some sound blocking and may try the tiles instead of the large sheets for the vibration dampening.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm really undecided now, i found a Focal powered sub with box that comes with 2 channels to power some door speakers up front. I found some KEF KAR Q160's because i don't like mounting tweeters seperately and those dash locations seem like they would cause the tweeters to be bright.


----------



## sdomes (May 28, 2010)

I don't like how the stock Sonata stereo sounds with the tweeter way up in the dash near the edge of the windshield either.

I have already decided I am going to mount the new tweeter in the door sails or in the area next to the door handle.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah i definitely wouldn't put any tweets up in the factory locations on the dash. I'm really undecided now, just going to wait and see what everyone else has success with first.


----------



## sdomes (May 28, 2010)

Not sure how well these would do if any better than the kicker subs in the doors but another option and cheaper...

I am considering as I could put these in the doors until I save up for a separate sub amp, box, etc.

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_21&products_id=33

I guess with either the Elemental Designs or the Kicker subs, if the door location doesn't sound good, you could always take them out and put in a box.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

not sure if there's enough depth for those ed's but i do like the fact that they are ib compatible and have some decent excursion. Any takers on somebody taking off a back door panel and getting us a depth measurement?

Just noticed they're D2's only which wouldn't work out to well for my plans either.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm just going to replace all the 6.5's in the doors, it gets loud enough but the speakers do distort at higher volumes. Thanks for the help though guys, maybe down the road i'll add a powered sub or something.

Tempted to try these but the 3.25" depth worries me...
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-275


----------



## GetYourAimON (Sep 14, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but how did you tap in your Audio and Remote Wires?

Did you have to go in behind the Dash?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

if you can afford it go for the mark levinson audio upgrade package. a friend of mine was the designer/installer for that setup and it is quite amazing.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

any update on this as to the depth behind the door panels? any other "tips" like where to run power through the firewall (any blank grommets, etc)? TIA.


----------

